# Ok, who is going to:



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Who is going to collect the "Cars" toys from McDonalds and put cut down Artin chassis under them?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

noddaz said:


> Who is going to collect the "Cars" toys from McDonalds and put cut down Artin chassis under them?


I was actually thinking about making up my own Cars character vehicles... I figure I already have The King... maybe use a current Corvette for Lightning... find a little blue Porsche... get a Hudson from Roger... then just paint eyeballs on all the windshields...

--rick


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Some of the Kelloggs cereals also come with one in the box that looks pretty darn close to a ready to mount T-Jet size. Now I just gotta wait til the kid's asleep......


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Every car I seen so far is "tyco" sized or maybe a tad larger. I have yet to see the McDonalds ones.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

1 question:HOW OLD R U GUYS?????


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> 1 question:HOW OLD R U GUYS?????


Well, most of us hold down jobs and have kids. Some have grandkids. But we still like to play with toy cars. Most of us also think this is gonna be a fun movie.

Problem?

--rick


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> 1 question:HOW OLD R U GUYS?????


If this board is anything thing like the JL diecast board then the majority of the posters are in there 30's and 40's


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Mickey D Cars cars*



sethndaddy said:


> Every car I seen so far is "tyco" sized or maybe a tad larger. I have yet to see the McDonalds ones.


The Mickey D Cars cars (?) are something like 1/43 .
(Maybe a tad smaller...)


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm going to. Here is one rececarhid from HRW did.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I have also noticed some keychains that may be Tjet sized....
(I haven't tried it but could be...)


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

SwamperGene said:


> Some of the Kelloggs cereals also come with one in the box that looks pretty darn close to a ready to mount T-Jet size. Now I just gotta wait til the kid's asleep......


These are closer to what we call HO, while the McDonald's is closer to 1/43.....I think both might work out though.

BTW, I just got back from seeing the movie cars, pretty funny but a rip off if I ever saw one from "Days of Thunder" anyone remember that....dare I say movie?

Stay for the trailers though if your a cartoon movie fan.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

*Keychain McQueen*



noddaz said:


> I have also noticed some keychains that may be Tjet sized....
> (I haven't tried it but could be...)


Here's the keychain Lightning McQueen mounted on a JLTO.
Dremel out the inside and add your own body posts, I used two sets of jlto rear wheels and tires, the lightyears wouldn't get much bite...

It won't fit a std t-jet unless you trim the stiffening ribs off the front of the top gearplate.










NOTE: Be sure to look both ways for Thomas Train before crossing the tracks!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

noddaz said:


> I have also noticed some keychains that may be Tjet sized....
> (I haven't tried it but could be...)


 I did a keychain too. Looking at the wheelbase and the size of the wheelwells, I tried the truck chassis. I think it worked out pretty good...




























I used the existing front screwpost with a spacer, and I JB-Welded a piece of scrap plastic in the back for a rear mount.

A little background: The Bug in the first pic is a Tjet I set up for my 4-year-old. He calls it "Herbie". Now my 18-month-old is starting to run slots with us... I set him up with one of the 3-step "governor" controllers from the recent Mattel Mopar set. On the slowest setting, with a slow Tjet, he can run around wide open without deslotting. Recently we were racing and he started screaming "Berbie! Berbie! Berbie!" and pointing at the Bug. Turns out he wanted to drive Herbie, so I had to come up with another famous fun kid movie car so they have one each. This one fits the bill nicely...

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I have hunted all over the goddess' green earth and can not, for the life of me, find one of these key chains! The jobs you guys have done looks great! I will not lie though and say it is for my kid. Heh! I like it too, eh?! Can anyone direct me to a store, E-store? Maybe someone has an extra one laying about that I could buy?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

joez870 said:


> I have hunted all over the goddess' green earth and can not, for the life of me, find one of these key chains! The jobs you guys have done looks great! I will not lie though and say it is for my kid. Heh! I like it too, eh?! Can anyone direct me to a store, E-store? Maybe someone has an extra one laying about that I could buy?


I found mine at Toys R Us for $5.99. Next time we're in town (actually, that town is half an hour away, but I work there and we're there shopping at least once or twice a week) if I can get over there, I'll pick one up for you.

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Great job guys. I still gotta get me a 1/43rd version.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> I found mine at Toys R Us for $5.99. Next time we're in town (actually, that town is half an hour away, but I work there and we're there shopping at least once or twice a week) if I can get over there, I'll pick one up for you.
> 
> --rick


K-Mart has the key chains for 3.99. Joez PM me your addy for a package... 

Jeff


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mattel/TYCO released two cars from the movie, the McQueen car and the old merc lead sled


----------

